# Oase FiltoSmart Thermo: how loud is it?



## Sergey (1 Jul 2019)

Hi guys, 

does anyone own Oase FiltoSmart filter (looking at Thermo 100 model)? Can you tell me how loud it is? 
I'm planning this filter in the bedroom in the open cabinet, so silent work is a must. 

I planned for Eheim 2211 first, but having a heater in the filter looks like a good deal. 

Cheers!


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (1 Jul 2019)

Not the model you’re looking at but someone mentioned clicking noises from the heater in an Oase filter.

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/oase-biomaster-thermo-external-filter.41568/page-4


----------



## fishbro (1 Jul 2019)

Sergey said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> does anyone own Oase FiltoSmart filter (looking at Thermo 100 model)? Can you tell me how loud it is?
> I'm planning this filter in the bedroom in the open cabinet, so silent work is a must.
> ...




I have one of these as a secondary filter in my tank alongside the bigger biomaster 600 thermo. The heaters in the oase filters do seem to make noises when they come on and off but obviously the frequency of that happening depends on the room temp and your target temp.

It is one of the quieter externals I’ve had but it does hum like any filter would. I would say if you want to have something almost silent then go for an in tank filter (I think oase have one that combine a heater too) as the water insulates the sound to an extent - I imagine this is the same with the heaters in that if it was fully submerged in the tank you wouldn’t hear the thermostat going

Eheim also do some thermo filters too if you want to stick to a particular brand. I tried one but it arrived broken so returned for a refund, so can’t really comment on the noise from those


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (1 Jul 2019)

I’m surprised modern heaters make a noise. On the old ones they used a bimetallic strip with contacts that made a noise but I thought they’d all gone digital these days?


----------



## Sergey (1 Jul 2019)

Well I don’t mind if the heater would click sometimes, I’m more concerned about the impeller humming. How loud is it, is it noticeable from around 2 meters?


----------



## Siege (1 Jul 2019)

Quiet as a quiet thing in quiet land!


----------



## Andrew Butler (12 Dec 2020)

Has anyone else had problems with the Filtosmart making quite a loud clicking noise?
It seems far too loud to be a heater clicking on/off, there are times that it stops then times where it makes a noise as loud as a knock on the door for a little while - say 5-10 minutes.
Everything seems assembled correctly so am at a loss.

*EDIT*
Just to update this for anyone else that might experience such a problem - it was the heater! The noise became so loud that I started troubleshooting at 04:00 yesterday morning as it had been keeping me awake, I tried swapping the head out first which didn't cure it so put a different heater in and hey presto.
I really couldn't believe that noise as loud was coming from the heater.


----------

